# Fan Clutch and Turbo Loudness



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright 2 matters to go through here. First is the fan on the 87 direct drive? Because mine is!!

Now for the next thing. Why on every Supra video I watch I hear the turbo like CrAzY! It's loud as a motha fu*#er! Now my turbo is where I can hear it but how can I make that sucker just loud as a mofo? Is there anyway?

Thanks


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I have an '85&'84 both of them have a clutch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm mine must be screwed then.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

The clutch is on the pulley and the fan is bolted on the clutch. Why do you ask?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Now for the next thing. Why on every Supra video I watch I hear the turbo like CrAzY! It's loud as a motha fu*#er! Now my turbo is where I can hear it but how can I make that sucker just loud as a mofo? Is there anyway?
> Thanks


Mine is crazy loud too... is your intercooler piping metal the whole way through? or do you still have the stock rubber stuff?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Intercooler? who said anything about a intercooler? How can I make my turbo be loud hot damnit! I want to have everybody hear that baby spool up


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's what I'm saying man. If you have the stock rubber stuff the sound will be less. If you have all your piping in metal then its a bit louder... or at least that's what Wes and I were discussing at the convention cuz my turbo whines really loud!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

silly asses! You guys sound like 2 homos in a handbasket-lol--- no really j/k----I was talking to sponge about the same thing and he has the aluminum apexi pipes- he said it didnt make a difference- I can tell you there is a more audible difference now that im boosting at 11psi vs. 6.5 psi though- I am going to start my intake and top mount intercooler tonight- but I wont have it ready- plus tomorrow Im going to Atlanta for the weekend- when I get back and get it done I will let you guys know.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey skd, your fan is on a clutch system- but it is driven by the belt dude- it goes really fast too- like the same speed as the motor (I threw that last part in there to be stupid


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm I shouldn't be able to turn my fan by hand and it should overtake the engine sound like crazy at 5700RPM?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- if you CANT move your fan by hand then there is a problem. It shouldnt be spinning faster then the motor- thats impossible unless the motor is deaccelerating and the fan is engaged


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I never said it was moving faster I said the sound overtakes the engine sound. So I can't move it by hand. I have a problem then. What needs to be replaced? It is driven by a belt that goes to a pulley that has a clutch on it?


----------

